
World War II – Not remotely believable (2010) - beefman
http://squid314.livejournal.com/275614.html
======
blkhp19
This is talking about a _show_ on History Channel called "World War II"

Of course, you got me (and probably a lot of other people) to click it because
it sounds like an argument for the historical event not being believable.

~~~
aphextron
>This is talking about a show on History Channel called "World War II"

No, he was retelling the actual events of WWII in way that would have it seem
fictional, highlighting how absurd the whole thing actually was. It's comedy.

------
iammer
The writers of "World War II" are Shakespeare compared to the writers of "2016
US Election."

